

How Apple killed the Linux desktop & why that doesn’t matter - bootload
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/08/osx-killed-linux/

======
Shorel
That only means Miguel de Icaza did the job MS paid him to do. Fragment and
alienate the Linux desktop from the inside with Gnome.

Apple OS X success is an unrelated phenomenon that happened later, the plan
was for people to migrate back to Windows.

And then he started his .NET compatible Mono software stack

------
giZm0
Well I beg the difference! <http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp>

~~~
kleptako
But those stats are only from people who visit w3schools, no?

------
lumberjack
GNU/Linux is dead?

